# budget|entery-level-gaming pc config for 20k-25k



## enewo (Jan 5, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: playing 720p-1080p x264-encoded video files, ms office,  firefox, gta * (may be  if possible gta v), all cricket games .

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 20k - 25k , cant go further thats limit . ready to scarifice newer games if possible or play'em in lowest setting possible.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: no , (not comfortable right now, may be in future)

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: most lightweight win os that can run above programes and support the recommended ram size. if ram size is only concern and its under 4gb will use winxp. (i heard winxp cant make use of 4+ gb ram)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 250gb-500gb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: yes, 15.6

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: dont have anything, building it from scratch

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: no hurry, the deciding factor is the how good the deal is. though can go as far as 6 months .

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: yes, will assemble it myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: gurgaon, perfer to buy from flipkart or any other online stores . again the deciding factor is the deal.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: cricket games untill now is a must. the config should be able to run those on at least mid-level settings. hope it goes for gta iv too (may gta v, too much ?).
i am just a casual gamer, but a fan of gta series.

thanks


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 5, 2013)

AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor-Rs 5800
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3-Rs 3800
Corsair Vengeance 4gb-Rs 1300
seagate 250gb-Rs 2000
Logitech Keyboard mouse-Rs 700
Corsair VS350 350 Watt PSU-Rs 1800
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card-Rs 4500
BenQ 18.5-Rs 5200

total-25100 + 4% vat will give you this system.....you need to get a case and a ups which is upto your choice and budget there are 1000 rupee cabinets available which will serve your purpose..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 5, 2013)

you CANNOT get a gaming config in 25k extend to 30 to 35k


----------



## enewo (Jan 5, 2013)

price range is something that i cant change , i am already 5k past my budget limit. the reason why i thought that i could get one for this range is that i have this laptop which runs gta 4 in lowest settings. you can recommend a budget config instead such as it would be upgradable to entery level (may be mid level) with lowest cost possible in future.

thanks


----------



## vickybat (Jan 5, 2013)

Your budget is very tight for even an entry level gaming build comprising of everything.
But considering your usage pattern, a decent system can be build which can easily do all the work you've mentioned.
 Have a look at the following:

*Processor - AMD 3.4 GHz FM2 A4-5300 Processor - Rs. 2968
Motherboard - MSI FM2-A55M-E33 - Rs. 3717
Ram - Gskill Ripjaws 4GB - Rs. 1659
Hdd - WD Blue 500gb - Rs. 3570
PSU - Corsair VS350 350 Watt - Rs. 2070
Cabinet - Cooler Master Elite 310 - Rs. 2033
Optical Drive - Asus DVD-RW - Rs. 1100
Monitor - BenQ 15.6 inch LED - G615HDPL -Rs. 4232
UPS - APC 600VA - Rs. 1500
Keyboard - Logitech K200 Media USB 2.0 Keyboard - Rs.476
Mouse - Logitech M115 USB 2.0 Mouse - Rs.395

Total - Rs.23661*

There you go mate. This system has everything to make it up and running without sacrificing any components including a ups.
Its good enough for your work and will play all cricket titles. Although the cpu is a bit weak, it will do the job now.

But the good thing is, trinity or fm2 platform is new and will also have future cpu support ( read about kaveri apu's).
So your budget system is also future proof. 

P.S - It cannot play upcoming GTA V at high settings but at your resolution, you can always tone down the settings to get playable fps.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 5, 2013)

Motherboard : Asus P8H61-M LX  - Rs 2800
Processor : Intel® Pentium® Processor G645 - Rs 3300
Ram : Corsair Value Select 4GB - Rs 1100
GPU : GIGABYTE GV-R777OC-1GD / HD 7750  - Rs 7900 / Rs 6850
HDD : WD 250GB - Rs 2300
DvD writer : Samsung - Rs 950 
PSU : Corsair VS450 - Rs 2250
Cabinet : Generic Cabinet - Rs 700
Keyboard & Mouse - Rs 400
Monitor - Benq 20 inch G2025HDA - Rs 5400



Total Rs 27,100/Rs 26,050 (HD 7750)

With this you can play Crysis , FarCry 3 , Sleeping Dogs, GTA IV and upcoming V upcoming Crysis 3 any modern damn title..!!!! (though not at Ultra)  There you go GAMER!


----------



## nickreynold (Jan 5, 2013)

If you are staying in Gurgaon, you can get very good deals at neheru place, New delhi. There are very good shops which give you good deals and you can get all of your items you need.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 5, 2013)

The configuration suggested by Incinerator and Godoftheforbiddenlight are perfect for OP. OP's requirement isn't hardcore gaming and with the suggested configs he can easily play most of the games with mid setting. My choice will be FX-4100 with HD 7750/HD 7770 due to the better multi-tasking of FX-4100.


----------

